# What's on your MP3 player?



## Classic Beauty (Feb 4, 2006)

What are your top 5 favorite songs on your Mp3 player?


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 4, 2006)

According to my Top 25 Most Played Songs on my iPod's playlist, my top five are....

1. "Gravity" by A Perfect Circle
2. "Bigmouth Strikes Again" by The Smiths
3. "A Rush and a Push and the Land is Ours" by The Smiths
4. "11 AM" by Incubus
5. "How Soon is Now?" by The Smiths

I guess I like The Smiths a lot!  It's hard for me to pick music favorites per se, but I guess since I take the iPod everywhere and listen to it all the time, my most played list is a good gauge of what I like to listen to the most!


----------



## reh (Feb 5, 2006)

Uhm well...seems like a like Bright Eyes a lot.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1. Bright Eyes - Another Travellin`Song
2. Bright Eyes - First Day Of My Life
3. Bright Eyes - Lua
4. Mando Diao - Ringing Bell
5. Arctic Monkeys - I Bet You Look Good On The Dancefloor


----------



## litlaur (Feb 5, 2006)

1. The Mars Volta - Son et Lumiere
2. Sigur Ros - Hafsol
3. The Postal Service - Nothing Better
4. Underworld - Rez/Cowgirl
5. Rufus Wainwright - Across the Universe


----------



## Pale Moon (Feb 6, 2006)

Mockinbird - Eminem
Cleaning out my closet - Eminem
We belong together - Mariah Carey
The scientist - Coldplay
Loving me for me - Christina Aguilera


----------



## xSazx (Feb 6, 2006)

The Stupid Things - Jesse McCartney
What's Your Name - Jesse McCartney
That Was Then - Jesse McCartney
Take Your Sweet Time - Jesse McCartney
Without U - Jesse McCartney

LOL those are my 5 most played :/ i'm kinda jesse obsessed lately LOL


----------



## Willa (Feb 8, 2006)

I change my playlist often, since it can only contain 40 songs...
But at the moment, my fav songs on it are from Al Green and Bobby Womack.


----------



## Marina (Feb 8, 2006)

My most played songs at the moment are:

Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Mr Bojangles
Eric Clapton - Tears in Heaven
Railroad Gin - A Matter of Time
Bob Seger - Night Moves
Dr Hook - She Was Only Sixteen

I guess I'm on an oldies kick at the moment.


----------



## joytheobscure (Feb 9, 2006)

Freedom 90 George Michael 
Must Be Doing Something Right -Billy Currington 
Boondocks - ummm ..catchy country song by ??
Black Eyed Peas (the song they sing with sting - on their Monkey Business CD-the tune is "Englishman in New York" ) 
Luxurious-Gwen Stefani 

**not on an Mp3 I'd buy one if I could take a mac break.


----------



## michy_mimi (Feb 9, 2006)

Mine are:
My Chemical Romance: thank you for the Venom
Rent:  Seasons of Love
James Blount:  Goodbye My Lover
Black Eyed Peas: pump It
Eels: I'm going to stop pretending that I didn't break your heart


I am very ecclectic in my music taste I guess!


----------



## Peaches (Feb 11, 2006)

Dancing DJs Vs Roxette - Fading Like A Flower
Panic! At The Disco - The Only Difference Between Martyrdom & Suicide Is Press Coverage
311 - Crack The Code
Black Eyed Peas - Third Eye
Scooter - One (Always Hardcore)

Ahhh. Bliss.


----------



## theleopardcake (Feb 11, 2006)

I LOVE music. I don't have a top 5, but the ones I listen to the most right now are:
1. Jack Johnson- upside down
2. Tori Amos- strange
3. Melt Banana- A Dreamer Who is too Weak to Face Up
4. Grandaddy- a.m. 180
5. The Gossip- coal to diamonds


----------



## stefunnie (Feb 11, 2006)

1. the killers - under the gun
2. soundgarden- black hole sun
3. the used- all that i've got
4. switchfoot-stars
5. jimmy eat world- sweetness


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 12, 2006)

Well according to my top 25 most played they are:
1. I wanna love you forever - Jessica Simpson
2. I'll be missing you - P. Diddy Feat Faith Evans
3. Whatever You want - Christina Milian
4. Do something - Britney
5. Wake up - Hilary Duff

Yea I love pop LOL!


----------



## Chelly (Feb 18, 2006)

1. James Holden - Nothing (Vocal Mix)
2. Sia - Breathe Me
3. Metallica - Nothing Else Matters
4. Depeche Mode - Enjoy The Silence (Timo Maas Remix 2004)
5. Steve Lawler - Out At Night (Original Mix)


----------



## Glow (Feb 18, 2006)

According to iTunes my top 5 most played are
1: We don't die - Twiztid
2. Monster Hospital - Metric
3. I Like The Way You Move - Bodyrockers
4. I'm Alright - Twiztid
5. My Friend Dario - Vitalic

It's mostly fashion show music after this, i get to organize the music this year.


----------



## AlliSwan (Feb 18, 2006)

1. Coldplay "Talk"
2. Jack's Mannequin "The Mixed Tape"
3. Modest Mouse "The View"
4. The Subways "I Want to Hear What You Got to Say"
5. Ani DiFranco "Overlap"


----------



## thefaultline (Feb 18, 2006)

1. I don't love you anymore - Wolfsheim
2.  Equatronic - Assistand Views
3.  1000 fists - Disturbed
4.  Silence is Golden - Garbage
5 . Everything for free - K's choice


----------



## Chelly (Feb 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glow* 
_According to iTunes my top 5 most played are
1: We don't die - Twiztid
2. Monster Hospital - Metric
3. I Like The Way You Move - Bodyrockers
4. I'm Alright - Twiztid
5. My Friend Dario - Vitalic

It's mostly fashion show music after this, i get to organize the music this year._

 


lets talk about metric for a second

u know that song calculation theme? - really makes me want to shoot myself. i dont know why! it makes me SO MISERABLE! - do you know the song?


----------



## pale blue (Feb 28, 2006)

1. The Whitest Boy Alive - Inflation
2. Goldfrapp - Forever 
3. Stereolab - Ping Pong
4. Thievery Corporation - Lebanese Blonde
5. Built to Spill - Kicked it in the Sun


----------



## procrastinator (Mar 1, 2006)

1. "Tiny Vessels" - Death Cab for Cutie
2. "Tonight, Tonight" - the Smashing Pumpkins
3. "Title and Registration" - Death Cab for Cutie
4. "Everlong" - Foo Fighters
5. "Hey There Delilah" - Plain White Ts


----------

